# [HWBot.org] Neues Profil-Design ; HWbot v2.2 released



## der8auer (25. Dezember 2008)

Richbastard, einer der Betreiber von HWBot.org hat während der Weihnachtszeit an einem neuen Design für die Profil- und Teamansicht auf HWBot.org gearbeitet. Die neue Ansicht bietet eine bessere Übersicht, zusätzliche Statistiken und Details.

Wenn ihr Bugs findet, wendet euch bitte direkt an Richbastard.

News auf HWBot.org

mfg
der8auer


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2008)

das design im allgemeinen finde ich besser als vorher, leider kann ich nicht alle benchmark-ergebnisse auf einen Blick sehen, sondern immer nur die eines einzelnen Benchmarks, zb SuperPi.... 
daran werde ich mich noch gewöhnen müssen ^^

Vermutlich wird ein noch härterer Kampf um die ersten 5 Plätze geführt werden, denn der 6. Platz verschwindet irgendwo im Profil (wer macht sich schon die mühe und guckt fremde Profile so genau nach?), wo ihn fast kein besucher sieht, auch wenn er 30 Punkte oder so hat (der 6.Platz)...

ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: wurde gut gemacht


----------

